# What it feels like to have ME - A personal symptom list & description of ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We have permission to repost this article wherever we so choose, so feel free to share it!! Enjoy!*******************http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/whatmefeelslike.htmA new paper is available: 'What it feels like to have Myalgic Encephalomyelitis: A personal symptom list and description of M.E.' by Jodi Bassett, May 2007This paper combines the available research on M.E. with a personal description of the illness to try to explain what it really feels like to have M.E.This is not just a second 'list' of symptoms - more than 50 individual symptoms (and other characteristics) of M.E. have been described here in detail.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

M&M said:


> We have permission to repost this article wherever we so choose, so feel free to share it!! Enjoy!*******************http://www.ahummingbirdsguide.com/whatmefeelslike.htmA new paper is available: 'What it feels like to have Myalgic Encephalomyelitis: A personal symptom list and description of M.E.' by Jodi Bassett, May 2007


Yikes! What a scary disorder to have!Angie in Texas, US


----------

